# My Classical Collection - Updated



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Schumann:

- The 4 Symphonies (2-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Leonard Bernstein
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

Vaughan Williams:

- Fantasies, The Lark Ascending, Five Variants on Wives
Orch: Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: London (Decca)

- The Complete Symphonies (8-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic, New Philharmonia, London Symphony
Cond: Sir Adrian Boult
Label: EMI

- The Nine Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-9; The Lark Ascending, etc.
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: EMI

-The Nine Symphonies; Job (7-CD set)
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, London Philharmonic
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: EMI

-The Complete Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Kees Bakels, Paul Daniel
Label: Naxos

-A Sea Symphony
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Spano
Label: Telarc

-Sinfonica Antartica; 5 Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-A London Symphony; Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1; Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9; Flourish for Glorious John
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 5 & 6
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond; Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 3 & 4; Fantasia on Greensleeves
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-A Sea Symphony
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 3 & 5
Orch: London Philharmonic, New Philharmonia
Cond: Sir Adrian Boult
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 6; Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis; The Lark Ascending
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

Bruckner:

- Symphonies 1-9 (9-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: DG

- The Complete Symphonies (9-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: EMI

- Symphony No. 00 'Study Symphony'
Orch: Royal Scottish National
Cond: Georg Tintner
Label: Naxos



-Symphonies 1-9 (9-CD set)
Orch: Cologne Radio Symphony
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label: RCA


-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Complete Symphonies (9-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphonies (9-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Philips

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label: RCA

-The Nine Symphonies (9-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Daniel Barenboim
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Gunter Wand
Label: RCA

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw, Berlin Radio Symphony
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca




-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label; RCA

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 8 (2-CD set)
Orch; Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony
Cond; Gunter Wand
Label: Profil

Symphony No. 4
Orch: Munich Philharmonic
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label: Profil

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Munich Philharmonic
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label: Profil

Symphony No. 8
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Karl Bohm
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

-Symphonies 4 & 8 (2-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, London Philharmonic
Cond; Klaus Tennstedt
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Carlo Maria Giulini
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond; Bernard Haitink
Label Profil

Symphony No. 5
Orch: Munich Philharmonic
Cond; Christian Thielemann
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Netherlands Philharmonic
Cond; Hartmut Haenchen
Label: Laserlight

Nielsen:

- Symphonies Nos. 1-3 (2-CD set)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca

-Symphonies Nos. 4-6 (2-CD set)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca

-Sympbonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Royal Stockholm Symphony
Cond: Gennady Rozhdestvensky
Label: Chandos

Sibelius:

- The Complete Symphonies 1 (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

- The Complete Symphonies 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

- Symphonies 1-7 (5-CD set)
Orch: Halle Orchestra
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI
- The Symphonies; Tone Poems (7-CD set)
Orch: Gothenburg Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: DG

- Kullervo
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond: Paavo Jarvi
Label: Virgin Classics

-The Complete Symphonies; Tone Poems (8-CD set)
Orch: Helsinki Philharmonic, Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Paavo Berglund
Label: EMI

-The 7 Symphonies; Finlandia; Kullervo (7-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: RCA

-The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Decca

-The Symphonies, Tone Poems, Violin Concerto (5-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony, Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

-Symphonies 1-7 (5-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Kullervo
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Spano
Label: Telarc

-Tone Poems
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Catanas
Orch: Estonian National Symphony
Cond: Paavo Jarvi
Label: Virgin Classics

-The Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca
Kullervo
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-Symphonies 5 & 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-Symphony No. 2; Pohjola’s Daughter
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-Symphonies 3 & 7
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-Symphonies 1 & 4
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-The Essential Sibelius (15-CD set)
Orch: Lahti Symphony, Gothenburg Symphony
Cond; Osmo Vanska, Neeme Jarvi, etc.
Label: Bis

-Karajan Edition: Symphony Nos. 2 & 5
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond: Karajan
Label: EMI

-Bernstein Conducts Sibelius
Orch: BBC Symphony, Boston Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Bernstein
Label: DG

-Violin Concerto; Serenades Nos. 1 & 2; Suite; Six Humoreques
Orch: Helsinki Philharmonic
Cond; Okko Kamu
Label: Apex

-En Saga; Finlandia; Tapiola; Swan of Tuonela; Oceanides
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

-Symphonies 2 & 3
Orch: Finnish Radio Symphony
Cond: Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Label: Apex
Berlioz:

- Symphonie Fantastique
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Riccard Muti
Label: EMI

- Requiem (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Harold In Italy; Overtures (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Complete Orchestral Works (6-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw, London Symphony, BBC Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

-Requiem (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

-Munch Conducts Berlioz (10-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond; Charles Munch
Label: RCA

-Requiem (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Spano
Label: Telarc

-Symphonie Fantastique
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

Bartok:

- Concerto for Orchestra; Hungarian Sketches; etc.
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

- The Wooden Prince; Cantata Profana
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- The Piano Concertos
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Chicago Symphony, London Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Concerto for Orchestra; 4 Orchestral Pieces
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- The Miraculous Mandarin; Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Divertimento; Dance Suite; Hungarian Sketches; Two Pictures
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Concertos
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, London Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Violin Concerto No. 2; Rhapsodies Nos. 1 & 2
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Orchestral Music (3-CD set)
Orch: Budapest Festival Orch.
Cond: Ivan Fischer
Label: Philips

-The Miraculous Mandarin; Concerto for Orchestra; Piano Concertos; etc. (4-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Orchestral Masterpieces (2-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Two Portraits For Violin & Orchestra; Two Pictures; Four Pieces
Orch: Rotterdam Philharmonic Orch.
Cond: James Conlon
Label: Apex

-Concerto for Orchestra; Lutoslawski; Concerto for Orchestra
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

-Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis, Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Label: Apex

Shostakovich:

- The Complete Symphonies (11-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Decca

- Shostakovich Edition: Complete Symphonies (27-CD set)
Label: Brilliant Classics

- The Jazz Album
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

- Ballet Suites Nos. 1-4
Orch: Russian Philharmonic
Cond: Dmitry Yablonsky
Label: Naxos
-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphonies 5 & 9
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphonies Nos. 1 & 7 (2-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Bernstein
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5, Symphony No. 9
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Complete Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Various
Cond; Mariss Jansons
Label: EMI
-Symphony No. 8
Orch: National Symphony
Cond; Mstislav Rostropovich
Label: Apex

Haydn:

- The "London" Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic, Berlin Philharmonic, Bavaria Radio Symphony
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: DG

Prokofiev:

- 7 Symphonies; Lieutenant Kije (4-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: DG

- Romeo and Juliet (2-CD set)
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Decca

- Cinderella, Glazunov: The Seasons (2-CD set)
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra, Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Label: Decca
-Piano Concertos
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: V. Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

-Symphony Nos. 1 & 5
Orch: Atlana Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Cond: Dmitrij Kitajenko
Label: Phoenix Edition

-The Complete Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Scottish National Orchestra
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

-The Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Valery Gergiev
Label: Philips



-Romeo & Juliet (excerpts); Symphony No. 1; etc.
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Simonov
Label; Royal Philharmonic Masterwork

-Piano Concertos 1-5 (2-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Cond; Vladimir Krainev
Label: Apex

-Alexander Nevsky; Scythian Suite
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label: Apex

-Romeo & Juliet; The Love For Three Oranges
Orch: Toronto Symphony
Cond; Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Label: Apex

Janacek:

- Chamber Music And Orchestral Works (5-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic, London Philharmonic, Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
Cond: Sir Charles Mackerras, Neville Marriner, Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Czech State Philharmonic
Cond: Jose Seberier
Label: Reference

-Sinfonietta; Glagolitic Mass
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Sinfonietta; Ballad of Blanek; Fiddler; Taras Bulba
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

Scriabin:

- Complete Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin German Symphony
Cond: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Label: Decca






Tchaikovsky:

- The Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Swan Lake (2-CD set)
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Wolfgang Sawallisch
Label: EMI

- The Sleeping Beauty (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI

-The 6 Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Piano Concerto No. 1/Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: RCA Symphony, Chicago Symphony
Cond; Kiril Kondrashin, F. Reiner
Label: RCA

-Manfred Symphony
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Vladimir Jurowski
Label: London Philharmonic

-Symphony No. 3 “Polish,” The Tempest
Orch: Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Suites for Orchestra
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
Cond: Stefan Sanderling
Label: Naxos

-Suites for Orchestra
Orch: National Symphony Orch. Of Ireland
Cond: Stefan Sanderling
Label: Naxos

-Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 3
Orch: Russian Philharmonic
Cond: Dmitry Yablensky
Label: Naxos



-Manfred Symphony; The Voyevoda
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Cond: Vasily Petrenko
Label: Naxos

-Fantasias after Shakespeare
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond: Adrian Leaper, Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Piano Concerto No. 2; Concert Fantasy
Orch: Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond: Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-The Seasons
Orch: Queensland Symphony
Cond: Peter Breiner
Label: Naxos

-Marche Slave; Capriccio Italien; etc.
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Adrian Leaper
Label; Naxos

-Swan Lake; Giselle; The Skaters
Orch: Philadelphia Orch.
Cond; Eugene Ormandy
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 1; Hamlet Overture
Orch; Polish Radio Symphony
Cond; Adrian Leaper
Label; Naxos

-Sympohnies (4-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Nutcracker Suite; Swan Lake Suite
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Simonov
Label: RPO 

Stravinsky:

- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Petrushka; Le Sacre du Printemps
Orch: Columbia Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony



- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms/Symphony in 3 Movements
Orch: Columbia Symphony, CBC Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony

- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Firebird Suite-Complete; Scherzo; Firework
Orch: CBC Symphony, Columbia Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony

- Works of Igor Stravinsky (22-CD set)
Label: Sony

- Three Greek Ballets (Apollo, Agon, Orpheus)
Orch: London Symphony, Orchestra of St. Luke's
Cond: Robert Craft
Label: Naxos

- The Rite of Spring, Firebird Suite; Prokofiev: Scythian Suite (Expanded Edition)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Petrouchka; Le Sacre de printemps
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Le Chant du Rossignol, L'Histoire du Soldat
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Symphony of Psalms; Symphony in Three Movements
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- The Firebird/Fantaisie for Orchestra Op.4; Four Studies
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Stravinsky Edition (4-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony of Psalms; Symphony In C; Symphony In Three Movements
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI


-The Rite of Spring; Fireworks; Firebird
Orch: Boston Symphony, Chicago Symphony
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: RCA

-The Robert Craft Edition: Stravinsky Ballets (6-CD set)
Orch: Orchestra of St. Luke’s, London Philharmonia
Cond: Robert Craft
Label: Naxos

-The Rite of Spring
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-The Rite of Spring; Symphony in Three Movements
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Apex

-The Rite of Spring; Firebird
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Yuri Simonov
Label: Royal Philharmonic Masterwork

-The Great Ballets (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, London Philharmonic
Cond; Bernard Haitink, Igor Markevitch
Label: Philips

-Stravinski (6-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra of London
Cond; Essa-Pekka Salonen
Label: Sony

-Symphonies
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Sir Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Le Sacre du printemps/L'Oiseau de feu/Jeu de cartes/Petrouchka/Pulcinella (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

Dvorak:

- The Nine Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Bernlin Philharmonic, Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG



- Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Slavonic Dances
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Cello Concerto; Walton: Cello Concerto (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

-Requiem; Stabat Mater (4-CD set)
Orch: Slovak Philharmonic
Cond: Zdenek Kosler
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Slavonic Dances; Overtures; Symphonic Poems (3-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphonies 1-9; Orchestral Works (8-CD set)
Orch: Czech Philharmonic, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Cond; Libor Pesek
Label: Virigin Classics

-Symphony No. 8; Janacek; Sinfonietta
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label; Apex

-Cello Concerto; Symphony No. 9
Orch: Hamburg Philharmonic
Cond; Joseph Keilberth
Label: Apex


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Franck:

- Symphony in D minor, Le Chasseur Maudit
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Riccardo Muti
Label: EMI

-Symphony in D minor; Les Eolides
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label: Apex



Rimsky-Korsakov:

- Scheherazade; Stravinsky: Song of the Nightingale (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Overtures and Suites from the Operas (2-CD set)
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

-Scheherazade
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Orchestral Favorites
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Andre Cluytens, Efrem Kurtz
Label: EMI

-Scheherazade
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Y. Levi
Label: Telarc

Copland:

- Appalachian Spring; Billy the Kid, etc.
Orch: London Symphony, Minnesota Symphony
Cond: Harold Lawrence, Antal Dorati
Label: Mercury

- Billy The Kid, Grofe: Grand Canyon Suite (MD master only)
Orch: Martin Gould and His Orchestra
Cond: Martin Gould
Label: RCA

- Copland Conducts Copland (Expanded Edition)
Orch: Columbia Symphony
Cond: Aaron Copland
Label: Sony

- The Copland Collection: Early Orchestral Works 1922-1935 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, NY Philharmonic
Cond: Aaron Copland, Helmuth Kolbe, L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Copland Collection: Orchestral Works 1948-1971 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, New Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond: Aaron Copland, Helmuth Kolbe, L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Copland Collection: Orchestral Works And Ballet Works 1936-1948 (3-CD set)
Orch: Columbia Symphony, Columbia Symphony Strings, London Symphony, New Philharmonia
Cond: Aaron Copland
Label: Sony

- Copland Conducts Copland: Appalachian Spring
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Aaron Copland
Label: CBS Masterworks

- Copland Conducts Copland: Our Town; Red Pony Suite, etc.
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Helmuth Kolbe
Label: CBS Masterworks

- Third Symphony; Music For Theatre
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

- Appalachian Spring; Rodeo; Fanfare for The Common Man
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Louis Lane
Label: Telarc


-The Aaron Copland Collection
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Sedares, Schenck
Label: Koch

Mendelssohn:

- 5 Symphonies, 7 Overtures (4-CD box set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

- Italian And Reformation Symphonies (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Piano Concertos
Orch: Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" And Symphony No. 4 "Italian"
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG


- The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

-A Midsummer’s Night Dream
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI

-Symphonies, Overtures, Concertos (6-CD set)
Orch: Bamberg Symphony
Cond: Claus Peter Flor
Label: RCA

-A Midsummer’s Night Dream; Symphony No. 4 “Italian”
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Y. Levi
Label: Telarc

-Violin Concerto; Symphony No. 4 “Italian,” Hebrides Overture
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 2 – “Hymn of Praise”
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label: Apex

-Symphonies 1 & 5
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label: Apex

-Symphonies 3 & 4
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label: Apex

Rachmaninov:

- The Symphonies, The Bells, Symphonic Dances, The Isle of the Dead (3-CD set)
Orch: Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Vladimir Ashenazy
Label: Decca

-Piano Concertos 1-4 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Label: Decca



-Symphony No. 2; Vocalise
Orch: St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Symphonic Dances; Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Orch: St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Cond: Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-3; Symphonic Dances; Isle of the Dead; etc. (3-CD set)
Orch: St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Cond: Mariss Jansons
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 2
Orch: National Symphony
Cond: Igor Golovchin
Label: Olsztyn

-Piano Concerto No. 2, Symphony No. 3
Orch: Moscow Philharmonic
Cond: Mark Ermler
Label: Russian Disc

-Piano Concertos 1 & 4; Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond; E. Ormandy
Label: Sony

-Piano Concertos 2 & 3
Orch: New York Philharmonic
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 2
Orch: Orchestre de Paris
Cond: Semyon Bychkov
Label: Philips

-Complete Works For Piano & Orchestra (2-CD set)
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: L. Slatkin
Label: Vox Classical

-Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3
Orch: Pittsburgh Symphony
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 3; Symphonic Dances
Orch: Baltimore Symphony
Cond: David Zinman
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 1; Isle of the Dead
Orch: St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Cond: Mariss Jansons
Label: EMI

-Piano Concerto No. 4; Scriabin: Prometheus; Stravinsky; Piano Concerto
Orch: Toronto Symphony
Cond: Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Label: Apex

-Piano Concerto Nos. 2 & 3
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond; Eliahu Inbal
Label: Apex

-The Rock; Symphonic Dances; The Isle of the Dead
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label; Apex

Debussy:

- Debussy/Ravel: Orchestral Works (8-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre de Paris
Cond: Jean Martinon
Label: EMI

- Complete Works For Orchestra (4-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-La Mer; Nocturnes; Jeux; etc.
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Images; Printemps; etc.
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Debussy: Images; Jeux; La Mer; Ravel: Alborada del gracioso; Daphnis et Chloé (5-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Montreal Symphony, London Symphony, Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Charles Dutoit, Riccardo Chailly, Ernest Ansermet, Bernard Haitink
Label: Decca



-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Finnish Radio Symphony
Cond; Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Label: Virgin Classics

-Chamber Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Nash Ensemble
Cond; n/a
Label: Virgin Classics

-Children’s Corner: Debussy Orchestrations (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Orchestre Symphonique de Quebec
Cond; Yoav Talmi
Label: Atma Classique

-La Mer; Nocturnes; Prelude
Orch: Monte Carlo National Opera Orch., Strasbourg Philharmonic
Cond; Alain Lombard, Armin Jordan
Label: Apex

-Jeux; Khamma; Le Martyre de Saint Sebastien
Orch: Rotterdam Philharmonic
Cond; James Conlon
Label; Apex

Ravel:

- Daphnis et Chloe (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Bolero, La Valse, etc. (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

- The Piano Concertos; Valses nobles et sentimentales
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Prokofiev, Ravel: Piano Concertos, etc.
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG


- Shéhérazade; Le Tombeau de Couperin; Debussy: Ballades de Villon
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Daphnis et Chloe; La Valse
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Ma Mere L’Oye; Rhapsodie Espagnole; etc.
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Montreal Symphony
Cond; Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: DG

-Daphnis and Chloe, Pavane for a Dead Princess
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Complete Orchestral Works
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Daphnis et Chloe, Pavane, et
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Pierre Monteux
Label: Decca

-Orchestral Masterpieces (2-CD set)
Orch: L’Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Cond: Ernest Ansermet
Label: Decca

-Complete Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre National de France
Cond: Eliahu Inbal
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Daphnis et Chloe
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Kent Nagano
Label: Elatus 
-Daphnis et Chloe
Orch: London Symphony Orch.
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI
-Daphnis et Chloe
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; James Levine
Label: DG

-Daphnis et Chloe
Orch: Bordeaux Aquitaine National Orch.
Cond; Laurent Petitgirard
Label: Naxos

-Daphnis et Chloe
Orch: SWR Baden-Baden and Freiburg Symphony Orch.
Cond; Michael Gielen
Label; Arte Nova

-Orchestral Works
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Andre Previn
Label: EMI

-Piano Concertos; Debussy: Fantasie for Piano and Orchestra
Orch: Strasbourg Philharmonic, Monte Carlo National Opera Orch.
Cond; Alain Lombard, Armin Jordan
Label: Apex

Brahmns:

- 4 Symphonies, Variations (3-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

-The 4 Symphonies; Overtures, Haydn Variations, Piano/Violin Concertos (5-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: RCA

-Piano Concerto No. 1
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG




-Ein Deutsches Requiem: A German Requiem
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Ein Deutsches Requiem: A German Requiem
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Bernstein Conducts Brahms (5-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-The Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Sir Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Complete Hungarian Dances
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

-Hungarian Dances
Orch: Budapest Symphony Orch.
Cond; Istvan Bogar
Label: Naxos

-Alto Rhapsody; Nanie, Gesand der Parzen; Schicksalslied
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-A German Requiem
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Sir Georg Solti
Label; Universal

-Violin Concerto
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Daniel Barenboim
Label: EMI

-The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Nikolas Harnoncourt
Label: Teldec
-The Four Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Daniel Barenboim
Label: Warner Classics

-Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2, Piano Quartet No. 1 (orch. Schoenberg) (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony, London Philharmonic
Cond; Yoel Levi, Kurt Sanderling, Simon Rattle
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-Piano Concerto No. 1; Four Ballades
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Label: Apex

-Symphonies 3 & 4
Orch: Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie
Cond; Edouard Lindenberg
Label: Apex

Barber:

- Symphony Nos. 1 And 2; The School For Scandal Overture
Orch: Detroit Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

- Orchestral Works
Orch: Detroit Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

- Capricorn Concerto; A Hand of Bridge; Intermezzo from Vanessa
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Cond: Marin Alsop
Label: Naxos

- Violin Concerto; Cello Concerto; Piano Concerto
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Violin Concerto; Piano Concerto
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Bernstein Conducts Barber & Shuman
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Bernstein
Label: Sony



-Knoxville, Medea’s Dance, School For Scandal
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

Rossini:

- Complete Overtures (3-CD set)
Orch: Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: Philips

-Overtures
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

Elgar:

- Orchestral Works (5-CD set)
Orch: New Philharmonia, Halle Orchestra, London Symphony
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

-Choral Works (6-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic, New Philharmonia
Cond: Sir Adrian Boult, Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

-Symphonies, Overtures, Violin/Cello Concertos (4-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic, St. Louis Symphony
Cond; Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 1; Pomp and Circumstance
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Vernon Handley
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 2; Sea Pictures
Orch; London Philharmonic
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: EMI

-Violin Concerto
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Vernon Handley
Label: EMI

-Enigma Variations; Cockaigne Introduction & Allegro; etc
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

-Symphony No. 2; In The South (Alassio)
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond: Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

-Symphony No. 1; Elegy For Strings; Sospiri
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

Borodin:

- Symphony No. 2, In The Steppes of Central Asia, Prince Igor
Orch: National Philharmonic
Cond: Loris Tjeknavorian
Label: RCA

- Orchestral Works
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic, London Philharmonia, Liege Orchestra
Cond: Rafael Kubelik, Andre Cluytens, Constantin Silvestri, Paul Strauss, Herbert von Karajan
Label: EMI

-Symphonies 1-3
Orch: National Philharmonic
Cond: Loris Tjeknavorian
Label: RCA 

Wagner:

- The "Ring" Without Words
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Telarc

Holst:

- Orchestral Works, Vol. 1 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

- Orchestral Works
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

- The Planets; Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony




-Symphony in F; A Hampshire Suite
Orch: Munich Symphony
Cond: Douglas Bostock
Label: Scandinavian Classics

-The Planets; St. Paul’s Suite
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Royal Philharmonic Masterwork

-St. Paul’s Suite; Brook Green Suite; Fugal Concerto
Orch: English Chamber Orchestra
Cond: Ian Humphries
Label: Classics For Pleasure (EMI)

-The Planets
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

Beethoven:

- Complete Masterpieces (60-CD set)
Label: Sony

-Complete Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label; DG

-Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-The Complete Piano Concertos (3-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Sony

-Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra
Cond; David Zinman
Label; Arte Nova

-Symphonies 1-9; Overtures; Violin Concerto (6-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label; Sony


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Mahler:

- Symphony No. 1 "Titan" And Symphony No. 10 "Adagio"
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Complete Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 4 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-10 (10-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2/Symphony No. 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc



-Symphony No. 2 “Resurrection”
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca

-The Complete Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Klaus Tennstedt
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI
-Symphony No. 4
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl 
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 1/Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 1; Songs of the Wayfarer
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6; Zemlinsky: 6 Maeter Link
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Cincinnati Symphony
Cond: Jesus Lopez-Cobos
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: James Levine
Label: RCA
-Symphony No. 3 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Symphonies 1 & 9
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Andrew Litton, Libor Pesek
Label: Virgin Classics

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 1; Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: Teldec

-10 Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Chicago Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Philips

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphonies 1-10 (15-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Cond: Eliahu Inbal
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony Nos. 1-10 (14-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Warner Classics
-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 1. Blumine
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra
Cond: David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5; Lieder aus Des Kraben
Orch: Finnish Radio Symphony
Cond: Jukka-Pekka Saraste, Andrew Litton, Charles Mackerras
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Cond: David Zinman
Label: Apex

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Georg Solti
Label; Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Daniel Barenboim
Label: Teldec
-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond; Sinopoli
Label: Profil

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Harold Farberman
Label: Vox

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Eugene Ormandy
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Carlo Maria Giulini
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 3
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Adagio Mahler
Orch: Polish Radio Symphony
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Eugene Ormandy
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccard Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Jascha Horenstein
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos
-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccard Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Harold Farberman
Label: Vox

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: L. Slatkin
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Florida Philharmonic
Cond: James Judd
Label: Hmf

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Valery Gergiev
Label: LSO

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: George Szell
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond; James Levine
Label: RCA

-Symphony No 7
Orch: Netherlands Philharmonic
Cond: Hartmut Haenchen
Label: Laserlight
-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Gran Canaria Philharmonic
Cond; Adrian Leaper
Label: Arte Nova

-Symphony No. 3
Orch: Gran Canaria Philharmonic
Cond: Adrian Leaper
Label: Arte Nove

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: National Symphony Orch. Of Polish Radio and Television
Cond; Michael Halasz
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch; Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5
Orch; Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label; RCA

-Symphonies 1-10 (11-CD set)
Orch: Cologne Radio Symphony
Cond; Gary Bertini
Label; EMI

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Sir Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Mariss Jansons
Label: LSO

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG
-10 Symphonies (15-CD set)
Orch: Sofia Philharmonic
Cond: Emil Tabakov
Label: Capriccio

-Symphony No. 2
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Otto Klemperer
Label: Miesterwerke

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Berliner Staatskapelle
Cond: Daniel Barenboim
Label; Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio and Television
Cond; Michael Halasz
Label; Naxos

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio and Television
Cond: Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Gerwandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Vaclav Neumann
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony Nos. 1 & 3 (2-CD set)
Orch: Israel Philharmonic, Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label; Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Teldec

-Symphony No. 2 (DVD Audio)
Orch: Israel Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Teldec

-Symphony No. 3; Symphony No. 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Israel Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Daniel Harding
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Utah Symphony Orch.
Cond; Maurice de Abravanel
Label: Silverline

-Symphony No. 6; Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (2-CD set)
Orch: New Philharmonia, London Symphony
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI
-Symphony No. 7 (2-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orch.
Cond; Sinopoli
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch; Netherlands Philharmonic
Cond: Hartmut Haenchen
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony No. 4
Orch; Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond; Esa-Pekka Salonen
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: New Philharmonia Orch.
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label; EMI

-Symphony No. 1
Orch; Dresden Philharmonic
Cond; Herbert Kegel
Label: Berlin Classics

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Bruno Walter
Label; Classica D’oro

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Simonov
Label: RPO

-Symphony No. 1; Reger: Ballet Suite
Orch: Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Cond; Armin Jordan
Label; Apex

Mussorgsky:

- Pictures at an Exhibition, A Night on Bald Mountain, and Other Russian Showpieces (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA


-Pictures At An Exhibition; Night on Bald Mountain
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Y. Levi
Label: Telarc


Respighi:

- Fountains of Rome; Pines of Rome; Debussy: Le Mer (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome, etc.
Orch: Pittsburgh Symphony
Cond: L. Maazel
Label: Sony

-Pines of Rome, The Birds, etc.
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Louis Lane
Label: Telarc

Sibelius, Prokofiev, Glazunov: Violin Concertos (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony, Boston Symphony
Cond: Walter Hendl
Label: RCA

Gershwin:

- Rhapsody In Blue, An American in Paris (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Pops
Cond: Arthur Fiedler
Label: RCA

Liszt:

- Orchestral Works (7-CD set)
Orch: Leipzig Gewandhaus
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: EMI

-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphonic Poems (5-CD set)
Orch: Budapest Symphony
Cond: Arpad Joo
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Les Preludes; Mazappa; Ungarische Rhapsody No. 4; Smetana: Vysehrad, Die Moldau
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG




-Rhapsodies; Enesco: Romanian Rhapsodies
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Antal Dorati
Label: Mercury

-Les Preludes; Mazeppa; Ungarische Rhapsodie No. 4; Smetana: Vyserhrad; Die Moldau
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Rhapsodies No. 1; Enesco: Rhapsody No. 1
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Harold Lawrence
Label: Mercury

-A Faust Symphony
Orch: Rotterdam Philharmonic
Cond; James Conlon
Label; Apex

-Les Preludes; Hungarian Rhapsodies
Orch: Gerwandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Vaclav Neumann
Label: Apex

Ives:

- Symphony Nos. 1 And 2; Hyms
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: Sony

- Symphony Nos. 2 And 3
Orch: Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: Sony

- Holidays Symphony
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 2, The Gong on the Hook and Ladder, etc.
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: DG


Offenbach:

- Gaite Parisienne (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Pops
Cond: Arthur Fiedler
Label: RCA
Ries:

- Complete Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Zurich Chamber Orchestra
Cond: Howard Griffiths
Label: CPO

Rangstrom:

- Complete Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Norrkoping Symphony
Cond: Michail Jurowski
Label: CPO

Mozart:

- Symphonies 28-41 (5-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Decca

-46 Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

-Requiem
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Robert Shaw
Label; Telarc

-Requiem
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Georg Solti
Label: Decca

Strauss, Richard:

- Orchestral Works (9-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Rudolf Kempe
Label: EMI

- Symphonia Domestica (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: F. Reiner
Label: RCA

- Don Quixote; Eulenspiegel: Merry Pranks (Karajan Gold Edition-Very Rare)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG


- Zarathustra; Don Juan; 4 Last Songs, etc. (2-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

- Metamorphosen/Tod und Verklarung (Metamorphoses/Death and Transfiguration)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

-The Essential Richard Strauss (4-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: Telarc

-Sinfonia Domestica; Death and Transfiguration
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: RCA

Bizet:

- Symphony No. 1; Offenbach: Gaite Parisienne
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Carmen Suite Nos. 1 & 2
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

Martinu:

- Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond: Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos

Bax:

- Orchestral Works, Vols. 1-9 (9-CD)
Orch: London Symphony, Ulster Orch., Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Bryden Thomson, Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

- The Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos




-The Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

-Winter Legends; Saga Fragment (out-of-print)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos

-Spring Fire; Northern Ballad No. 2; etc. (out-of-print)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: V. Handley
Label: Chandos

-Film Music of Sir Arnold Bax; Oliver Twist
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Rumon Ramba
Label: Chandos

-Tone Poems
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: V. Handley
Label: Chandos

-Octet; String Quintet; Concerto, etc.
Orch: St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble
Cond; N/A
Label: Chandos

-London Pageant; Concertante; etc.
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond; Martyn Brabbins
Label: Chandos

Atterberg:

- The Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Radio-Philharmonic Hanover, etc.
Cond: Ari Rasilainen
Label: CPO

Delius:

- Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Welsh National Opera Orchestra
Cond: Sir Charles Mackerras
Label: Decca

- Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Halle Orch., London Symphony
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

-The Walk to Paradise Garden
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond; Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Florida Suite, North Country Sketches
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

-In a Summer Garden: The Music of Frederick Delius (out-of-print)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: V. Handley
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-Paris: The Song of a Great City; Cello Concerto; Double Concerto (out-of-print)
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Charles Mackerras
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond; David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Orchestral Works
Orch: English Northern Philharmonia
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Orchestral Works
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

Kodaly:

- Dances of Galanta; Hary Janos (2-CD box set)
Orch: Philharmonia Hungarica
Cond: Antal Dorati
Label: Decca

-Hary Janos Suite; Dances of Galanta
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc


d'Indy:

- Jour d'été à la montagne; La Forêt enchantée; Souvenirs
Orch: Iceland Symphony
Cond: Rumon Gamba
Label: Chandos
-Symphonies
Orch: Montreal Symphony, London Philharmonic
Cond: Charles Dutoit, Walter Weller
Label: Decca

Saint-Saens:

- Les 5 Symphonies (2-CD set)
Orch: ORTF National Orchestra
Cond: Jean Martinon
Label: EMI

- Introduction and Rondo capriccioso in Am; Danse macabre
Orch: Philharmonia of London, Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

- Piano Concertos 1-5; Wedding Cake Caprice-Valse (2-CD set)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI

Hi-Fi Fiedler: Orch: Boston Pops, Cond: Arthur Fiedler (Hybrid SACD)

Rorem:

- Three Symphonies
Orch: Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: José Serebrier
Label: Naxos

Bainton:

- Orchestral Works
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Paul Daniel
Label: Chandos

Gorecki:

- Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs," The Olden Style Pieces
Orch: Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond: Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

Khachaturian:

- Spartacus, Gayaneh, Masquerade 
Orch: Bolshoi Symphony
Cond: Alexander Lazarev
Label: Naxos



Grofe:

- Death Valley Suite
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: William T. Stromberg
Label: Naxos

- Orchestral Works
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: William T. Stromberg
Label: Naxos

Alfven:

- The Prodigal Son Suite, Symphony No. 2
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
Cond: Niklas Willen
Label: Naxos

-The Symphonies; Swedish Rhapsodies (5-CD set)
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Neeme Jarvi
Label: Brilliant Classics

Moeran:

- Violin Concerto; Lonely Waters; Whythorne's Shadow; Cello Concerto
Orch: Bournemouth Sinfonietta
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

- Rhapsodies Nos.1 & 2; In the Mountain Country; etc.
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

- Symphony in G minor; Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra; Overture for a Masque
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

Howells:

- Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

Stanford:

- Symphonies 1-7 (4-CD)
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos
- Six Irish Rhapsodies; Piano Concerto No. 2; Down among the Dead Men (2-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orch.
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos


-Symphonies 1-7 (4-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orch.
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

Bruch:

- The Complete Violin Concertos (2-CD set)
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: Philips

-Symphonies 1-3; Concerto for Two Pianos (2-CD set)
Orch: Gurzenich-Orchester Koln, London Symphony
Cond: James Conlon, Antal Dorati
Label: EMI

Rautavaara:

- The 8 Symphonies (4-disc set)
Orch: National Orchestra of Belgium, Leipzig RSO, Helsinki Philharmonic
Cond: Mikko Franck, Max Pommer, Leif Segerstam
Label: Ondine

Hovhaness:

- Celestial Gate and Other Orchestral Works
Orch: Orch. of Flanders
Cond: Rudolf Werthen
Label: Telarc

- Mysterious Mountain
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: F. Reiner
Label: RCA


- Guitar Concerto No. 2
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Cond: Stuart Robertson
Label: Naxos

- Symphony No. 60; Guitar Concerto; Khrimian Hairig
Orch: Berlin Radio Symphony
Cond: Gerard Schwarz
Label: Naxos


- Symphony Nos. 22 "City of Light Symphony" & 50 "Mount St. Helens Symphony"
Orch: Seattle Symphony
Cond: Gerard Schwarz
Label: Delos Records



- Mysterious Mountain, And God Created Great Whales
Orch: Seattle Symphony
Cond: Gerald Schwarz
Label: Delos Records

- Mysterious Mountains
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Cond: Gerald Schwarz
Label: Telarc

- Mystery Of The Holy Martyrs, Symphony No.3
Orch: KBS Symphony
Cond: Vakhtang Jordania
Label: Soundset Records

- Requiem and Resurrection; Symphony No. 19 "Vishnu"
Orch: NJ Wind Symphony, Sevan Philharmonic
Cond: Alan Hovhaness
Label: Crystal Records

Glazunov:

- Symphonies (Complete); Cantatas; Famous Ballet Music; Violin Concerto (7-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, BBC National Orch. of Wales, Russian State Sym.
Cond: Dmitri Stepanovich, Alexander Glazunov, Tadaaki Otaka, Valery 
Polyansky Yolando Butt
Label: Brilliant Classics

Walton:

- Collected Works
Orch: London Symphony, Boston Symphony, Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Gregor Piatigorsky, William Walton, André Previn, Charles Münch,	Vernon Handley
Label: RCA Victor Europe

-Belshazzar’s Feast; Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

Grieg:

- Complete Music with Orchestra (6-CD set)
Orch: Gothenburg Symphony
Cond; Neeme Jarvi
Label: DG

-Complete Orchestral Music (8-CD set)
Orch: Bergen Philharmonic
Cond: Ole Kristian Ruud
Label: Bis

Martucci:

- Complete Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra of London
Cond: Francesco D'Avalos
Label: Brilliant Classics


Melartin:

- The Six Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Tampere Philharmonic
Cond: Leonid Grin
Label: Ondine

Rubbra:

- Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Sinfonia Concertante; Tribute; Ode to the Queen
Orch: BBC National Orch. Of Wales
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

Lyadov:

-Orchestral Works
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Vassily Sinaisky
Label: Chandos

Bliss:

-A Colour Symphony; The Enchantress; Cello Concerto
Orch: Ulster Orch.
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

-Checkmate Suite; Hymn To Apollo; etc. (2-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orch., Northern Sinfonia of England
Cond: Vernon Handley, Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

Dukas:

-Symphony in C major; The Sorcerer’s Apprentice; etc.
Orch: Orchestre National de France
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

Schubert:

-The 10 Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: Philips

-8 Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

Zubin Mehta: A Seventieth Birthday Tribute (6-CD set)
Label: Decca

Chandos: Milestones (30-CD set)
Label: Chandos

Grainger:

-Orchestral Works, Vol. 1
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Orchestral Works, Vol. 2
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Orchestral Works, Vol. 3
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-In A Nutshell
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

Ireland:

-Piano Concerto; Mai-Dun, Legend
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos

-A Downland Suite, Orchestral Poem (World Premiere), etc.
Orch: City of London Sinfonia
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos


-Greater Love Hath No Man
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

Smetana:

-The Moldau/Liszt: Les Preludes/Sibelius: Finlandia
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony, Bavarian Radio Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Kubelik, James Levine
Label: DG

-Ma Vlast/My Fatherland
Orch: Israel Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Sony

Berwald:

-Overtures, Concertos, Symphonies (3-CD)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Bjorlin
Label: EMI

Delibes:

-The 3 Ballets (4-CD set)
Orch: National Philharmonic, New Philharmonia, Covent Garden
Cond: R. Bonynge
Label: Decca

Busoni:

-Piano Concerto
Orch: Cleveland Orch.
Cond: Dohnanyl
Label: Telarc






Gounod:

-The 2 Symphonies; Faust Ballet Music
Orch: Acad. Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: N. Marriner
Label: Philips

Szymanowski:

-Symphonies 3 & 4, Violin Concertos, Orchestral Songs (4-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphonies #2-4, Harnasie, 2 Mazurkas, Concert Overture in E (2-CD set)
Orch: Polish Radio Symphony, Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond: Antoni Wit, Jerzy Semkov, Jacek Kaspszyk
Label: EMI

Schoenberg:

-Verklarte Nacht; Pelleas und Melisande
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-The Romantic Side Of…Arnold Schoenberg
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Chamber Symphonies 1 & 2; Verklarte Nacht
Orch: Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Cond; Heinz Holliger
Label: Apex

Hindemith:

-Orchestral Works (3-CD set, out-of-print)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony, Leipzig Gewandaus
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca

-Mathias der Maler; Nobilissima Visione, Symphonic Metamorphosis
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony in E Flat; Nobilissima Visione, Orchestral Suite; etc.
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond; Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos


-Symphonia Serena; Symphony “The Harmony of the World”
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-Concerto for Cello & Orchestra; Theme & Variations
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-Concerto Music for Brass and Strings; Concerto for Violin and Orchestra; Symphonic Metamorphosis
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-Symphonic Dances; Ragtime; Pittsburgh Symphony
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-Mathis der Maler
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Jiri Belohavek
Label: Chandos

-When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom’d (A Requiem for Those We Love)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

Orff:

-Carmina Burana
Orch: Berlin Deutschen Opernhauses Orchester
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: DG

Faure:

Faure/Durufle: Requiem
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Pelleas et Melisande; Masques Et Bergamasques (2-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Cond: Michel Plasson
Label: EMI

-Requiem; Pelleas et Melisande; Pavane
Orch: Montreal Symphony
Cond: Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

Zemlinsky:

-Orchestral Works (3-CD set)
Orch: Gerzinch-Orchester
Cond: James Conlon
Label: EMI

-Symphony Nos. 1 & 2
Orch: Gerzinch-Orchester
Cond: James Conlon
Label: EMI

Schmidt:

-Complete Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Detroit Symphony, Chicago Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

Enescu:

-Symphony No. 1; Suite No. 1
Orch: Bucharest Philharmonic
Cond; George Mandeal
Label: Arte Nova

-Romanian Rhapsodies; Suites 2 & 3
Orch: Bucharest Philharmonic
Cond; George Mandeal
Label: Arte Nova

-Symphony No. 3; Concert Overture
Orch: Bucharest Philharmonic
Cond; George Mandeal
Label: Arte Nova

-Symphony No. 2; Romanian Rhapsody No. 2
Orch: Bucharest Philharmonic
Cond; George Mandeal
Label: Arte Nova

-Poeme Roumain; Vox Maris; Voix de la Nature
Orch: Bucharest Philharmonic
Cond; George Mandeal
Label: Arte Nova

-Symphony Concertante; Chamber Symphony
Orch: Bucharest Philharmonic
Cond; George Mandeal
Label: Arte Nova




Finzi:

-Violin and Cello Concerts
Orch: City of London Sinfonia, Ulster Orchestra
Cond; Vernon Handley, Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Love’s Labours Lost; Let Us Garlands Bring; Two Milton Sonnets; Farewell To Arms, etc.
Orch: New Philharmonia Orhcestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Lyrita

-Nocturne; Severn Rhapsody; etc.
Orch: London Philharmonic, New Philharmonia
Cond: Sir Adrian Boult, Vernon Handley
Label: Lyrita

-A Centenary Collection
Orch: English String Orchestra
Cond: William Boughton
Label: Nimbus Records

Daniel Barenboim: The Conductor (5-CD set)
Orch: Various
Cond; Barenboim
Label: Warner Classics

Poulenc:

-Orchestral Works (5-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre National de France
Cond; Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

Honegger:

-Symphonies 1-5; Pacific 231; Rugby (2-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond; Charles Dutoit
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphonies 1-5; Pacific 231 (2-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre du Capitole du Toulouse
Cond: Michel Plasson
Label: EMI

Roussel:

-Symphonies (2-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre National de France
Cond; Charles Dutoit
Label: Warner Classics


Langgaard:

-Symphonies No. 4 & 5
Orch: Danish National Symphony
Cond: Thomas Dausgaard
Label: Dacapo

-The Symphonies (7-CD set)
Orch: Danish National Symphony
Cond; Thomas Dausgaard
Label: Dacapo

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Arthur Rubenstein Philharmonic
Cond; Ilya Stupel
Label: Danacord

Glinka: Russian & Ludmilla; Weber; Invitation To Dance; Liszt: Mephisto Waltz
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Simonov
Label: RPO

Lalo:

-Symphonie Espagnole; Cello Concerto
Orch: Orchestre de l’Opera De Monte Carlo
Cond; Paul Paray
Label: Apex

De Falla, Albeniz; Turina: Works for Piano and Orchestra
Orch: Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne
Cond; Jesus Lopez-Cobos
Label: Apex


----------



## Habib (Jan 29, 2009)

A very good collection. You seem to have a who's who there, not only of composers but of performers. Great to also see some of the lesser known composers also. Well done.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Habib said:


> A very good collection. You seem to have a who's who there, not only of composers but of performers. Great to also see some of the lesser known composers also. Well done.


Well thanks, I haven't been collecting that long.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This collection beats what they have in classical at my local library, even though they have a pretty decent collection...

I was also wondering, are you interested in music after 1950? You have some composers like Shostakovich, Vaughan Williams, Barber, Rautavaara, Rorem, Bliss, Rubbra, Walton, Poulenc, Durufle, etc., who lived after that year. Are you thinking of adding to this? Are you interested in newer music, also?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> This collection beats what they have in classical at my local library, even though they have a pretty decent collection...
> 
> I was also wondering, are you interested in music after 1950? You have some composers like Shostakovich, Vaughan Williams, Barber, Rautavaara, Rorem, Bliss, Rubbra, Walton, Poulenc, Durufle, etc., who lived after that year. Are you thinking of adding to this? Are you interested in newer music, also?


I'm not really interested in the younger generation of classical composers. I'm more interested in Romantic composers with the few notable exceptions. This is my favorite era of classical and I don't deviate much from it. I have gone back and listened to many composers of the classical era, but very rarely do I get away from the Romantic period.

My collection is always growing, Andre, so I'll always be expanding it at some point or another.

I'm looking to expand my Nielsen collection and get his concertos, so I'm sure I'll be adding those soon.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

A good collection? Is this a joke?

Look at mine:

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/

and?

Martin


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

You insane people!

I have a question you must answer truthfully, have you listened to all those CD's?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes, I did. Some a bit less..I have to agree with you...not many times all of them.

Luigi Nono less
Beethoven: 40% (I have his complete works)
Mozart : 89% (I have all his works)
Chopin (99%) (I have all his works)
Dalappiccola a lot
Russian guys a lot


Martin


----------



## janealex (Apr 7, 2010)

*Great collection*

Wow you have a great collection i also found of classical music in these days i am researching on indian classic music if you have stuff about it then please share with me its useful and helpful for me.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

janealex said:


> Wow you have a great collection i also found of classical music in these days i am researching on indian classic music if you have stuff about it then please share with me its useful and helpful for me.


Sadly (is that the right word??) the OP has long since left us.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

a great collection? www.amazon.com

LOL


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My CD collection started out like most people do with cats: it started with one, then others started showing up, and now there are too many to count.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It takes lots of hits and misses and culling, aka learning or sorting interpretations and performances, before a collection can start taking serious shape. One must eventually establish fairly strict criteria, to limit the insanity of hunting and gathering. My primary criteria were to rule out composers and works I don't like. To largely limit works to one copy of the best heard so far.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> A good collection? Is this a joke?
> 
> Look at mine:
> 
> ...


Many good things, but too much that is not so good. I suggest drop-kicking the second and third-rate composers, the inferior works and performances by important composers, the several recordings of works that only need one good one.

Regarding listing. More important than the date of acquisiition, is the label and date of recording. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> My primary criteria were to rule out composers and works I don't like. To largely limit works to one copy of the best heard so far.


That's an intelligent way of keeping a collection from taking over your house.

My problem is, I've had composers and works I didn't like, then someone opens my eyes to them, and they open up to me. And I've had CDs I felt were ultimate recordings, and with time I've found out they weren't as good as I thought. Of course, if I like a piece, one recording isn't enough, because one recording can't reflect all its nuances.

So I admire your discipline; I just don't think I could bring myself to following your lead.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> Many good things, but too much that is not so good. I suggest drop-kicking the second and third-rate composers, the inferior works and performances by important composers, the several recordings of works that only need one good one.
> 
> Regarding listing. More important than the date of acquisiition, is the label and date of recording.


mmm...This is your opinion...What about the Nibelungen...can you speak about just one good one, of course not,

Von Karajan, Karl Böhm, Furtwangler, Solti are good...A question of taste (I hate Boulez)....I have good interpretations when I can...Many works you can have just one version. I think you weren't patient enough to "obeserve" my collection or...you're jealous.

Martin


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

A good collection? Is this a joke?

Look at mine:

Last time I spoke with the OP he was buying multiple box sets of nearly every Romantic/Post-Romantic composer he could lay his hands on (he seems to have had a rather unlimited budget for buying music). I have little doubt his current collection dwarfs yours... but the point remains... to what end? Unless one is a full-time musician with endless hours to spend there is only so much you can listen to and endless versions of second and third-rate composers seems rather a waste.

Many good things, but too much that is not so good. I suggest drop-kicking the second and third-rate composers, the inferior works and performances by important composers, the several recordings of works that only need one good one.

I rather agree. Too much focus on second and third rate Russian composers while ignoring others of equal or greater merit. Now certainly we all have our likes and dislikes... but if you are showing off you should expect criticism. Not enough Bach. Not enough Handel. Not enough Baroque in general. Nothing by Renaissance and Medieval composers. No modern American or English composers. I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

mmm...This is your opinion...What about the Nibelungen...can you speak about just one good one, of course not

But is the Ring a second-rate or minor work?

And surely one might make the same criticism of your collection. How is it you lack a single complete cycle of Bach's cantatas... even though no single cycle is perfect. The obsessive collector and Bach lover most assuredly must have Gardiner's, Koopman's, Suzuki's, as well as the Nikolaus Harnoncourt/Gustav Leonhardt set.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

American composers? Wow! What about Chilean composers? I see....I don't collect music from the most powerful country in the world ( YOU AREN'T)...Showing off? showing off an effort I started when I was 12 years old? I prefer Russian to American composers...It is my taste...American other than Gershwin, Bernstein and other Jewish are not good for me, by the way, I am Jewish.

I hate Bach except a few things...I hate Vivaldi...Nobody has everything, I'm not rich either....I have what I like and some I don't anymore...Ok, you don't like my colletion..no problem, not at all...I am not a braggart...and my speciallity it is RUSSIAN MUSIC. I love it, I can't help that. 70% of my collection are Russian musicians.

Martin


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think member myaskovsky's collection is not bad at all. It far surpasses mine at least depth if not scope. He's got much more Bach or Handel than me, so I don't think his collection is deficient in that area at all. & so what if he likes obscure Russian composers? I like the colours blue and beige, and have many clothes of that colour in my small wardrobe. Does that make me deficient compared to those liking say red and brown?

I'm not one for owning thousands of cd's. I posted my collection here a few months back, and got mainly positive responses, although it's only 3-400 cd's. I'm still collecting, but only buying about 1 or maximum 2 cd's per fortnight. I like to absorb what I buy properly, then move on. Of course, there are some things that I put on the backburner if I'm not immediately grabbed by what I hear. But generally I like to at least listen to something that I have bought at least 5 times immediately. That way I get some of the full payload of the music. I'm actually spending just as much money now on concerts as cd's. The next step for me is to get a computer, internet access & an ipod (yes, I'm a dinosaur) & start downloading music, so I don't have to clog up my space with 100's of cd's.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Why should I have more Bach? Because YOU like him? Well...why not Breatny Spears instead! Yeah.
I like from Bach some cantatas and the Passio about St-Mateo.....I guess nothing else, his organ pieces are..brrrrrrrrrrr.................I like Russian you don't? Good for you , good for me.

I learned something very important in life, maybe the most important: RESPECT. 
I respect you, my friends. I respect you,* I do not judge you*, I just talk with you. I accept you.
Do you prefer Arabic music? Good for you.

Martin


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

American composers? Wow! What about Chilean composers? I see....I don't collect music from the most powerful country in the world ( YOU AREN'T)...Showing off? showing off an effort I started when I was 12 years old? I prefer Russian to American composers...It is my taste...American other than Gershwin, Bernstein and other Jewish are not good for me, by the way, I am Jewish.

Why not Chilean composers? Certainly there must be some of real merit. I'm not one to assume that one country holds hegemony upon great music... unless it was the Germans. If you love the Russians then more power to you. I prefer something more multi-cultural... to explore what a broad variety of cultures and eras have to add to the dialog of music.

I am not a braggart...and my speciallity it is RUSSIAN MUSIC. I love it, I can't help that. 70% of my collection are Russian musicians.

Considering your comment directed toward the OP I would suggest that you do come off as if you were bragging... and I doubt that I am alone in this interpretation. I personally have no problem with the fact that you love Russian music. Why should I? I like much of the best of it myself. However, If I were to come out here dismissing your whole collection as "a joke" and then throw up a huge list of what I own I have little doubt that many would see me as a braggart... while at the same time they might likely call me to task for what they perceived to be "flaws" in my collection.

Do you prefer Arabic music? Good for you.

Actually, I quite like classical Arabic, Persian, and Indian music. Perhaps you might give it a try.

:tiphat:


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Considering your comment directed toward the OP I would suggest that you do come off as if you were bragging... and I doubt that I am alone in this interpretation...


You're not alone. I frowned on his "is this joke?" comment. Where's the RESPECT?

This thread is doomed.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Some people tell themselves size matters - they have a little problem I think ;-)


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> American composers? Wow! What about Chilean composers? I see....I don't collect music from the most powerful country in the world ( YOU AREN'T)...Showing off? showing off an effort I started when I was 12 years old? I prefer Russian to American composers...It is my taste...American other than Gershwin, Bernstein and other Jewish are not good for me, by the way, I am Jewish.
> 
> I hate Bach except a few things...I hate Vivaldi...Nobody has everything, I'm not rich either....I have what I like and some I don't anymore...Ok, you don't like my colletion..no problem, not at all...I am not a braggart...and my speciallity it is RUSSIAN MUSIC. I love it, I can't help that. 70% of my collection are Russian musicians.
> 
> Martin


Awwww, you should give American another try 

But seriously, I'm just curious who've you've listened to American-wise and who you didn't like.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

What kind of person starts a thread to list every piece of classical music that they own. Just why?



bassClef said:


> Some people tell themselves size matters - they have a little problem I think ;-)


:tiphat:



Andre said:


> The next step for me is to get a computer, internet access & an ipod (yes, I'm a dinosaur) & start downloading music, so I don't have to clog up my space with 100's of cd's.


How do you post on here without a computer and internet access? *What is this madness?*


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> Some people tell themselves size matters - they have a little problem I think ;-)


LOL Are we speaking of sex? LOL

Ok, I quit here, I am a braggart (you don't know me but I am a so not a braggart). I think this goup is doomed as somebody said. Jealousy is there...I would be jealous of myself if I weren't me...But you have two kinds of jealousy: The good guy you wants to improve and the bad guy who simply wants to destroy you. Here is the second. I have no doubts. An ignorant arrogant person. I'll maybe be censored because here you cannot say anything true...Please do not. I want some justice. Plase do not cut this...

Martin


----------

